# PROBLEMAS CON TV CCE 29"



## ELVIÑU (Jun 19, 2006)

ME REGALARON UN TV DE 29" PERO EL PROBLEMA ES QUE NO TENGO IMAGEN NI SONIDO EL STB ENCIENDE PERO DESPUES DE ESO NO PASA NADA NO HAY IMAGEN NI SONIDO. MI SUEGRO QUIEN FUE EL QUE ME LO REGALO ME CONTO QUE CUANDO EL LO TENIA SE PONIA LA IMAGEN EN AZUL Y SE ESCUCHABA EL SONIDO PERO LO MANDO A REVISAR A UN SERVICE Y SE LO DEVOLVIERON ASI AHORA NO SE POR DONDE EMPEZAR, SI ALGUIEN ME PUEDE GUIAR SE LO AGRADESCO, PORQUE SI BIEN TENGO CONOCIMIENTOS BASICOS EN ELECTRONICA NO SOY ESPECIALISTA EN TELVISION.


----------



## S-Ice (Jun 24, 2006)

empieza cambiando el transistor del horizontal esta cerca del fly-back o algo asi. una vez hice eso y funciono


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 24, 2006)

Suele petar, es un bu508 un transistor de potencia al lado del transformadorr de alta.

Una verificacion rapida es metiendo el tester en pitidos, si da igual la combinacion de patillas pita en todas estara roto, lo cambias !ATENCION! fijate si pone BU508D quandoo lo pidas fijate en la letra finales que indican silleva diodo o no.

Tambien es bueno que midas tensiones en el secundario del trnasformador de alimentacion, esas tensiones debes medirlas soble llos condensadores electroliticos.


----------



## cristian78 (Jun 28, 2006)

enciende el cañon de el tuvo?


----------



## ar (Nov 5, 2006)

Disculpen que le cambie el tema pero estoy por comprarme un tele y quisiera saver si este es un buen equipo como para comprar? Quisiera su opinion y o recomendaciones.
SALUDOS


----------

